# Classifieds > Testimonials >  beware of rainbow mealworms

## Kira Hudson

i placed a order for 1000 meal worms my anoles and beardy love them and my green tree frogs like a ocasonal change in diet well they were 7.50 a great deal plus the shipping it alltogeter came to 12.75 not bad right well i get them yesterday and they sent them cod for 28.00 i called them today and the said tuff sh** litterly thats what they said so use them at your own risk

----------


## bobrez

How horrible, please let us know what company you ordered from

----------


## Kira Hudson

the companys name is rainbow meal worms they are based out of cali

----------


## KingCam

I will be sure not to use them.  Thanks for the heads up

----------


## mikesfrogs

Ghanns crickets are pretty good. They were even on dirty jobs with mike rowe

----------


## Gillian708

I want to personally apologize for your poor treatment.  I am the General Manager of Rainbow Mealworms.  We went through some staff that have long since been removed and we are dedicated to treating each customer like they are one of our family.  

We are dedicated to excellent product, shipping and customer service every single time.

I would love to send you crickets on the house, please PM me and I'll make sure you are taken excellent care of.

Gillian Spence
General Manager
RainbowMealworms.Net






> i placed a order for 1000 meal worms my anoles and beardy love them and my green tree frogs like a ocasonal change in diet well they were 7.50 a great deal plus the shipping it alltogeter came to 12.75 not bad right well i get them yesterday and they sent them cod for 28.00 i called them today and the said tuff sh** litterly thats what they said so use them at your own risk

----------



----------


## RockyGurly

It's awful when people surprise you like that  :Frown: 
But it's great when companies step up to the plate! I hope that helps make up for it.

----------

